# About.com- How to File an IBS Discrimination Claim



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Last May, I wrote to you about a heart-breaking situation, in that a woman who worked for ESPN was fired because she used a receptacle in an empty office when she could not reach a restroom in time due to IBS urgency: "ESPN's IBS Lawsuit". Hopefully none of you will experience anything that extreme, but that poor woman is not the only one who has experienced employment discrimination due to IBS. If you feel that you have been the victim of this type of discrimination, in either your current job or in applying for a job, you may be reassured to know that you have rights. The latest installment in my series on IBS and work issues will educate you as to the process of filing an employment discrimination claim:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

